# Computer to TV Using DVI to HDMI, Need Help



## Naudan (Jul 30, 2007)

My problem is as follows..

I am currently trying to hook up my laptop to my TV. I first tried Svideo connectors to produce an image of quality.. that apparently was my first mistake.

So my current plan was to go out and get a DVI to HDMI connector. This currently works much better, my graphics card able to identity the TV and everything, however the text is blurry.

I am talking about small text in both web browser and in video games. The small text is somewhat jagged and blurry. 

I have a GeForce 6800 ultra in my "mobile desktop". Does anyone know some quick fixes to this problem? I have tried adjusting the resolution of the tv output, but it seems to make the screen not fit the tv (if there is a way to adjust the resolution while keeping it fullscreen that may help).

Please any suggestions to fixing this problem would help, even suggesting another connection or a quick fix perhaps in windows XP.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Find out the actual or "native" resolution of your TV's display. Then see if you can set the video controller can support that exact resolution. Otherwise your TV may be scaling the incoming video resolution to fill its display as best it can. Any kind of scaling can cause blurring of fine details like small text.


----------



## Naudan (Jul 30, 2007)

Is there any easy way to check for the native resolution?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you looked in the TV Owner's Manual to see if it has a specifications section that may show the resolution of the display itself?


----------



## Naudan (Jul 30, 2007)

When I arrive home Ill try it out. However, I think ill have to give it a custom resolution and I am not sure if my card would allow that. Is there any other suggestions to fix the problem besides changing the resolution to its native size?


----------



## Naudan (Jul 30, 2007)

OK. So I found the native resolution of my tv, but I can not set the output to be that resolution. My graphics card is saying that the resolution is not valid. Is there any other way to change the resolution or somehow make these small text unblurry.

Only SMALL text is blurry, but if i make the letters bigger the picutre looks fine, even my background is crystal clear i just need the text and smaller images to look better


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Naudan said:


> My graphics card is saying that the resolution is not valid. Is there any other way to change the resolution or somehow make these small text unblurry.


1) If the video controller supports resolutions higher than the native resolution of the TV, then check to see if there are any new drivers you can download that do support that resolution

2) If the video controller does not support the monitor's native or higher resolutions, it may be a hardware limitation of the video controller hardware built into the laptop. Find and purchase a new laptop that has a video controller that can support the required resolution for your display and has a DVI or HDMI output.


----------



## Naudan (Jul 30, 2007)

My video controller, a GeForce Go 6800 Ultra(found in laptops) can easily support the resolution of the tv. the resolution was somewhere in the 1300's x 700's (i cant remember the exact number) . My laptop resolution is set at 1900x1200 or something extraordinary so i can easily do it.

I can not find drivers for this card however, is it because it is a moble graphics card or what? I have searched the geforce site and just CAN NOT find any drivers at all for this card


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might want to check to see if the manufacturer of the laptop has a web site with a driver download section. Also, did the TV come with any kind of CD-ROM with drivers?


----------

